# Camshaft Sensor



## trimark825 (Dec 29, 2007)

I currently have 2 codes:
P1347 Camshaft Position Sensor 2-G163, engine speed low
P1338 Bank 1 Camshaft Position Sensor G40 open
I would like to check the cam sensor to see if it's disconnected or needs to be replaced...does anyone have a picture or diagram of it's physical location in the engine compartment (or where I can find a diagram or picture online)? Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## jti306 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor (trimark825)*

If you are looking at the front of you engine the connectors are located next to the belt covers.......here are some pics that might help..







http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n142/jti306/100_0833.jpg

_Modified by jti306 at 12:22 PM 1-8-2008_

_Modified by jti306 at 12:22 PM 1-8-2008_  http://i111.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg


_Modified by jti306 at 12:23 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## pio1.8tr (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor (jti306)*

I have a similar problem except I only got one code. 
Cell is on but the car runs fine. I was told that there are 4 of these sensors and they are about $25 a piece.


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor (trimark825)*

sent IM.


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Camshaft Sensor (pio1.8tr)*

1.8tr you only have 2 sensors. You can ohm them out to check them. Is this sporadic code?


----------

